
Ask HN: Why are certain wikipedia pages 404s? - andrewfromx
For example https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Brittany_Kaiser seems like it&#x27;s purposely left blank. Is this like a feature that wikipedia offers to leave your name out?
======
Svip
The template mentioned in the delete note references this section:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Criteria_for_speedy_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Criteria_for_speedy_deletion#G7)

Seems like the original author requested the page to be deleted.

~~~
andrewfromx
ah thank u

